# N.T. Wright and Dominic Crossan debate



## puritanpilgrim (Mar 7, 2005)

My school, New Orleans Baptist Theological Seminary, will host a debate between N.T. Wright and Dominic Crossan over the Resurrection. This will be a great debate. If you are in the area, I recommend that you attend.




> http://www.greer-heard.com/


----------



## Michael (Mar 7, 2005)

I wish I was in the area! I am from New Orleans/MS Gulf Coast. 

My prayers are with you Aaron as I know you are surrounded by some questionable influences at NOBTS. Please stand firm in faith to the authority of the Word of God alone.

[Edited on 3-7-2005 by Ezekiel16]


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## Scott (Mar 9, 2005)

I hope it is taped. I would like to get a copy.


----------



## lwadkins (Mar 9, 2005)

What Scott said.


----------



## puritanpilgrim (Mar 9, 2005)

I am certain it will be recorded, but I am not sure it will be placed on the Internet like the weekly chapel sermons. This really is a big deal for my school. We are not a big name in academics, but there are some positive movements within the school. Because of grant debates like these are possible our archaeology professor is now going on some major digs in Israel. Normally only professors from renowned institutions are allowed on Israeli digs. Also, within the faculty there is a paradigm shift. We have many more reformed professors. about 1/2 of the biblical professors are either four or five point Calvinist. And they are becoming more recognized for their scholarship. This is not the history of this school. Most of the professors of the past were not Calvinist, nor were they recognized. Like SOBTS, NOBTS was wrought with liberalism a couple decades ago, and I saw a glimpse of the problem when I heard the past president speak during chapel a few weeks ago:Dr. Landrum Leavell

He didn't mention one scripture in the entire sermon. I think things are on the up.


----------



## Puritanhead (Mar 9, 2005)

I actually got N.T. Wright's book on the Apostle Paul refuting humanist textual critic A.N. wilson from the Conservative Book Club-- but I noticed a lot of conservative Reformed thinkers take issue with Wright for his theology. Is he into theological liberalism or Neo-Orthodoxy if only vaguely? 

Anyone know?


----------



## lwadkins (Mar 9, 2005)

N.T. Wright holds to one of the New Perspective's on Paul I believe. In this debate I am not holding anyones theological views in the debate, but find the premise of the debate very interesting.


----------



## john_Mark (Mar 9, 2005)

NT Wright is involved in the New Perspective on Paul or NPP. See J. Ligon Duncan writes about it here: http://www.christianity.com/partner/Article_Display_Page/0,,PTID23682|CHID125467|CIID1526996,00.html

And here is a whole page about NPP: http://www.thepaulpage.com/


----------



## Puritanhead (Mar 9, 2005)

It was the contention of liberal skeptics like A.N. Wilson that the Apostle Paul invented Christianity, if not the "Jesus" we know, and that Pauline theology was peculiarly unique to Paul as were his interpretations of Christ's teachings. If Wright was contesting this-- he can't be all wrong.


----------



## RamistThomist (Mar 9, 2005)

Having read Tom Wright I will offer my insights.

On Jesus he is more sounder than most British scholars. In Jesus and the Victory of God he spends 200 pages refuting the infidel Jesus Seminar. He holds to a more this-worldy eschatology. Some might find that uncomfortable and I am not too thrilled about it. However, I can tweak it a little and adapt it to my system--plundering the Egyptians is great! However, we would not agree with him on matters such as Covenant, Election, Justification, etc.

On Paul:
Justification is moved from the category of Soteriology into the category of Eccleisology: It is a sign that one is a member of the Covenant community, not the act of enterign the Covenant Community. He does try, not too successfull, in my opinion, to prove that starting from his point (ecclesiology) one may make the logical connection to our point. In other words, we don't lose Luther in the deal. Lest any fear, I do not agree with Wright on justification--I will probably be accused of it since I said some good things about him elsewhere.

My class from Louisiana College is going to the debate. I can't make it because of work. However, I am sending my book, Jesus and the Victory of God, with a friend of mine to get it autographed.


----------



## RamistThomist (Mar 9, 2005)

Wright is correct on Paul in that aspect. He also contends, which I agee with, that we cannot de-politicize the gospel. It involves saying that Christ, not Caesar, is King and the whole world MUST bow to his lordship.

Wright essentially says on Paul that the gospel is Romans 1:3,4--Christ is MEssiah and Lord. We, myself included, would say that the Gospel is Romans 3:21-26.


----------

